# Bought as Ludwigia palustris



## Renoiro (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello, experts! Please help me with identifying this plant.
Bought it as Ludwigia palustris, however it looks different from the images I find on the internet.

Day 0, submerged:







In around 2 weeks submerged:







Some trimmed parts after 2 weeks in my emersed setup:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Bought as Ludvigia palustris*

Could be a cross between _L. palustris _and _L. arcuata_. Some Ludwigias cross easily. Where I am, we have a _L. palustris x glandulosa _that is very common, and is found nearly everywhere that _L. glandulosa _and _L. palustris _grow together.

If you really want to know for sure, grow some out emergent, let it flower, and key it out. Unless you have very high light, you'll need some exposure to sunlight to do it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Bought as Ludvigia palustris*

Second photo looks like just straight arcuata.


----------



## Renoiro (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Bought as Ludvigia palustris*

I'm quite sure now that that plant is ludwigia brevipes.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Bought as Ludvigia palustris*

Really? Based in the second photo I would say arcuata as well.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Bought as Ludvigia palustris*

We'll see it when it flowers. arcuata and brevipes are quite well distinguished by length of the flowerstalk (pedicel) etc.
I'm always quite unsure with the species when I see a submerged Ludwigia with such very narrow leaves - arcuata, brevipes, or x lacustris...?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Bought as Ludvigia palustris*

I'm sure. Definitely looks like arcuata. Brevipes has leaves that are a bit wider and greenish at their bases. It also has a much more compact growth habit; you can't see that last thing definitively here, but it looks like it. There are cases where it's hard to tell because of low light conditions and poor photography, but this does not appear to be one of them.


----------

